# Como Añadir una nueva aplicación a gentoo

## eneko

Muy buenas, alguien me podria decir con quien tengo que hablar si quiero que se añada una aplicación en la distribución gentoo ??

La aplicación es DiaSCE (http://diasce.es.gnome.org)

Muchas Gracias

Eneko

----------

## BaSS

Pues tienes q abrir un bug en bugs.gentoo.org. si ademas ya añades el ebuild se acelerará el proceso

----------

